# Kung Fu Fez



## Andrew Green (Apr 9, 2006)

with bonus Ninjas!


----------



## still learning (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello, That was good fun..........Aloha


----------



## Lisa (Apr 10, 2006)

Fez Is The Man!


----------



## kid (Apr 19, 2006)

I think that its spelled fes.  (foreign exchange student) I heard that somewhere. Great clip by the way.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 19, 2006)

I remember that episode, great clip.
Terry


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 19, 2006)

The Fez master...lol


----------



## Hand Sword (May 4, 2006)




----------

